# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 10/15/2018

## G

At  first Magic rules the world. It caused massive shifts of power where  nothing could survive. Torrential rain, large typhoons, lighting that  destroyed mountains. Humanity was always on the brink of ruin. As the  populace hoped and prayed for a change one day the skys cleared and a  voice whispered softly through the sky. We have come and rained Justice  throughout the land. We will come and guide you. Lets make a world  that can prosper in. 

With those words the humans were shocked to find twelve people who  appeared before them. Each one of them a living legend. The new Gods of  this world. 

Thousands of years have passed since that fateful day now no one even  remembers the legends or how things were. The Gods are worshiped and  everyone makes their peace with their lives and attempt to prosper. A  thousand years is a long time to have unending peace and a turbulence of  magic has started to show signs of change. It is small and very few  have noticed but danger has begun to return to the world. Will a new set  of Heros arise or will the old Gods not take kindly to new beacons  of hope?


Rainguard - Side Story.

----------


## Kortaga

Aww...it hasn't even started but thank you! T.T

This made my day.

----------

